# net send



## MajorWindbeutel (28. März 2004)

Hi hab mir ein kleines Netzwer gebaut welches aus 2Pcs besteht nun aber ws komisches ´LAN geht Dateitaushc auch Remote auch aber net send * Test geht nur von PC1 zu PC2 wenn ich das von PC2 zu PC1 senden wil kommt nie was an woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Maximodo (28. März 2004)

Hast du mal geschaut ob der Windows Nachrichtendienst aktiviert ist? Geht unter Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Dienste dann Nachrichtendienst wenn er deaktiviert ist stell die Startart auf automatisch und starte ihn


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. März 2004)

Danke daran hat es gelegen hab aber noch ne kleine Frage kann man denn WIn Ordner auch freigebne hab gesammt C freigeben aber in Win kommt man net rein


----------



## Maximodo (28. März 2004)

Angeblich geht es nicht  bei mir hat es geklappt aber ich hab eine andere Version. Kannst es ja mal in der Kommandozeile über "net share" probieren


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. März 2004)

OK ist freigeben aber wenn ich dahin wil will der ein PW aber welches ich hba keins gesetz und er will mich als Gast da einloggen


----------



## Maximodo (28. März 2004)

Kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen sry  ich weis noch dass man bei XP einen Gastzugang aktivieren kann aber nicht mehr wie vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand anderes der es weiss


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. März 2004)

Ich hab den Gastzugang unter VERWALTUNG eingeschaltet der Verlang aber immer noch ein Pw wenn ich das verzeichnis aufrufer (\\IP\Window$)
kommt ein Passwort feld wo als name : \\PC Name\Gast steht. Und er verlangt ein Passwort ich hab aber kein vergeben und weiß auch keins welches ich da eingeben könnte


----------



## Maximodo (28. März 2004)

Probier doch mal gast  oder deinen Admin Acount.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. März 2004)

Ja nur das problem ist ich hab keine Passwörter vergeben und ich kann den Login name auch net ändern weil der grau hinterlegt ist


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Mit Gast kannst du nicht auf Standardfreigaben zugreifen. Entweder musst du einen admin-Account erstellen oder das Verzeichnis für den Gast-User freigeben. Standardfreigaben: z.B. \\PC\C$...


----------

